# The Girly Thread



## Ma'am (Oct 1, 2019)

This thread is to discuss everything "girly." Guys can play too but only if you (1) are genuinely interested OR (2) say something hilarious.


----------



## Dluuni (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh I know!
My current headache is an aging related one, I think. I've only been catcalled once, and that confused the hell out of me. Since then? Nothing. I tweaked my social media picture eight times until I started getting a couple of creepy messages. Which I don't like getting. So messed up. "AUGH DON'T OBJECTIFY ME well maybe just a little so I know you're at least paying attention because you don't seem to have any middle ground..."

Also, my husband noticed the other day just how excessively many moving parts are in my bathing suit. Why do we have to layer everything to the point that I have a swimsuit top that's one unit sewn together, made to look like two garments with complicated backs on top of each other, with padding that also likes to unfold and go odd places? I have to have help to get the silly thing off. I'll be charitable and not assume that was the point.


----------



## JasoninNV (Oct 7, 2019)

If you mean the big one as in fabfitfun, be careful.
Full disclosure, I'm a guy, but my wife is in to beauty boxes and I'm thoroughly shown the contents every month and subjected to reviews [emoji23]

The fabfitfun value is an absolute joke. They just make up whatever the value is on their own, I'm genuinely surprised they haven't gotten in to legal trouble for it. If you research the actual items, the MSRP on the individual items own websites are often quite a bit lower than what the box itself claims. And, the price you can actually find the items for is DRASTICALLY lower. The last box she got, we added everything up and could have bought everything seperate for just under $23 bucks, and the box was more than double that. I always thought the whole point to the subscription things were value.
I know she's tried Birchbox too and I don't remember any problems but she just didn't seem to care for the products they were sending.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 8, 2019)

Oh yeah, the product MSRPs FFF and some of the others list are just silly. I don't think it's a bad deal as far as what you get for what you pay, though. It works out to about $5 per full-sized product, so no biggie. 

I'm not sure women really join them for value anyway, though. It's not likely you'd even want everything you get in any given box, for one thing. And of course, you can get most beauty products very cheaply if you go with the budget brands. It's more just something kinda fun (who doesn't like surprises) and to try out things they wouldn't think to try on their own. Along the lines of the dinner-ingredients-in-a-box subscriptions. Or that's what it is to me, anyway.

So, I signed up for both the FFF and Boxycharm. There are several Facebook groups for swapping or selling the stuff you don't want, if your wife is interested. I don't know if I want to mess with it, though. I might just donate what I can't use to the women's shelter here instead. 

Has your wife tried any of the boxes besides the two you mentioned?


----------



## JasoninNV (Oct 8, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> Oh yeah, the product MSRPs FFF and some of the others list are just silly. I don't think it's a bad deal as far as what you get for what you pay, though. It works out to about $5 per full-sized product, so no biggie.
> 
> I'm not sure women really join them for value anyway, though. It's not likely you'd even want everything you get in any given box, for one thing. And of course, you can get most beauty products very cheaply if you go with the budget brands. It's more just something kinda fun (who doesn't like surprises) and to try out things they wouldn't think to try on their own. Along the lines of the dinner-ingredients-in-a-box subscriptions. Or that's what it is to me, anyway.
> 
> ...


I am not sure, I'd have to ask! I know she's not with any of them now.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 8, 2019)

Product subscriptions seem to have become a huge thing lately. I even saw a pickle of the month club lol.


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 8, 2019)

For my next act, I plan to wax my eyebrows and see if it works better than tweezers. I bought Sally Hansen face wax strips but I'm putting off using it because ugh.


----------



## JasoninNV (Oct 8, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> For my next act, I plan to wax my eyebrows and see if it works better than tweezers. I bought Sally Hansen face wax strips but I'm putting off using it because ugh.


If it doesn't, keep those sharpies at the ready! [emoji3][emoji6]

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 8, 2019)

Obviously as a Brit those beauty boxes aren’t tempting me but it strikes me as odd that with so many skin tones/ types they appear to come in one type suitable for all boxes. Looks like a great money making idea but not good value for a customer faced with eye colours etc totally unsuitable for them. Save your money, get a simple moisturiser and pick a range of bargain priced cosmetics in colours you do want to wear and experiment.


----------



## JasoninNV (Oct 8, 2019)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Obviously as a Brit those beauty boxes aren’t tempting me but it strikes me as odd that with so many skin tones/ types they appear to come in one type suitable for all boxes. Looks like a great money making idea but not good value for a customer faced with eye colours etc totally unsuitable for them. Save your money, get a simple moisturiser and pick a range of bargain priced cosmetics in colours you do want to wear and experiment.


I am not sure of all the boxes, but I know most that my wife tried, she would actually fill out info on things like skin tone, allergies, favorite colors, type of skin, etc.
And I don't think they came with actual make up too often. Mostly cleansers, scrubs, masks, things like that.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 8, 2019)

JasoninNV said:


> I am not sure of all the boxes, but I know most that my wife tried, she would actually fill out info on things like skin tone, allergies, favorite colors, type of skin, etc.
> And I don't think they came with actual make up too often. Mostly cleansers, scrubs, masks, things like that.
> 
> Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk



Yep, and some of them also have accessories, housewares, etc. It's fun for a treat or a gift.

My friend got a subscription goodie box for cats. The box is even designed so the cat can open it himself lol.


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 8, 2019)

I got a little home lamp for gel nails last week. I was surprised that it was only $14. The polish has been on for about 4 days so far with no chips, when my regular polish usually starts chipping in two days. When I've had the gel nails done before, it's lasted 3-4 weeks, plus your nails are totally dry as soon as you're done with the lamp.


----------



## PiP (Oct 8, 2019)

Have you tried using pure cold-pressed coconut oil as a moisturiser instead of commercial products? It's great and a fraction of the price.


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 8, 2019)

I lurve coconut oil!


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 8, 2019)

If anyone is interested, I'll post pics of my subscription boxes when they arrive.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 9, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> I lurve coconut oil!


That and a bit of Nivea on knees and elbows are the only things my missus uses, the only time I have seen her in make up was at our daughter's wedding. I know it is only a single example, what scientists call 'anecdotal'. but I swear she looks ten years younger than her contemporaries. My feeling is it is not so much putting it on as taking it off that does damage. I don't care how 'gentle' the manufacturers say it is, if it takes that stuff off the skin it must take things out of the skin as well.


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 9, 2019)

That's an interesting theory, Mr. Olly. I don't think makeup removers are hard on the skin, though. Usually either soap is used to remove makeup or a makeup remover is used (cold cream, etc.) which is more gentle than soap and frequently even oil-based.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 9, 2019)

*My Purple Peril*



Ma'am said:


> I got a little home lamp for gel nails last week. I was surprised that it was only $14. The polish has been on for about 4 days so far with no chips, when my regular polish usually starts chipping in two days. When I've had the gel nails done before, it's lasted 3-4 weeks, plus your nails are totally dry as soon as you're done with the lamp.



Just wondering if doing gel nails at home makes economic sense as the base, colour and top coat are quite expensive particularly if you want several colours and like ordinary varnish they probably get thicker once partly used.

Like all of us ladies a little pampering is right up my street so for only £25 l had gel nails that lasted from Sept 12th to Oct 7th now l would not have attempted these at home.




Only wish it hadn’t taken 2 hours! to remove and yes l did rough up the surface before l wrapped fingers in acetone soaked cotton wool.......... No wonder nail bars charge so much to remove it!


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 9, 2019)

BAR, your nails are very purty!

A


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 9, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> That and a bit of Nivea on knees and elbows are the only things my missus uses, the only time I have seen her in make up was at our daughter's wedding. I know it is only a single example, what scientists call 'anecdotal'. but I swear she looks ten years younger than her contemporaries. My feeling is it is not so much putting it on as taking it off that does damage. I don't care how 'gentle' the manufacturers say it is, if it takes that stuff off the skin it must take things out of the skin as well.



Just wondering (and only if you feel like sharing) if your wife has a darker complexion, such as French or Italian ancestry or whatever. Just a thought because darker skin just seems to hold up better, though I have no idea why.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 10, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> That and a bit of Nivea on knees and elbows are the only things my missus uses, the only time I have seen her in make up was at our daughter's wedding. I know it is only a single example, what scientists call 'anecdotal'. but I swear she looks ten years younger than her contemporaries. My feeling is it is not so much putting it on as taking it off that does damage. I don't care how 'gentle' the manufacturers say it is, if it takes that stuff off the skin it must take things out of the skin as well.



Quite agree with you Olly, the only makeup l use is on my eyes, blonde eyelashes are invisible without a bit of help. Like your missus full ‘warpaint’ is reserved for special occasions.
Perfume free soap and a lifetime of slapping on moisturiser is all l need to keep my skin looking good.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 10, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> Just wondering (and only if you feel like sharing) if your wife has a darker complexion, such as French or Italian ancestry or whatever. Just a thought because darker skin just seems to hold up better, though I have no idea why.



Yes she is fairly dark, though her sister is blonde. She has a story of being at a party as a teenager and some racist who was spouting off looked at her and said "And you lot will have to go back where you came from!". She said she channelled her mother, looked down her nose at him and said in her best upper-middle class English accent "What, Esher?". Collapse of stout party as Punch would have it.


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 10, 2019)

I bought a pumice stone (which, for those who don't know, are inexpensive and commonly used to sand the rough skin off feet in pedicures). Someone I know who is Native American said they use them instead of razors. I guess it would last forever so I thought I'd try it. But of course now I can't find it so nevermind.  :/


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 11, 2019)

My beauty box has arrived. I'll post it here since everyone begged me to haha! It was $25 with the first timer's discount, well $27 with tax or shipping or whatever that other charge was. Clockwise from top left: A striped wallet, body souffle, mini eye pencils, hair repair, climber earrings, exfoliation cubes, aromatherapy rollerball, exfoliating mitt and face serum. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 12, 2019)

I wonder what 'climber' earrings are. I suppose they might depict climbers or be made to wear whilst climbing, but they both seem unlikely.


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 12, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> I wonder what 'climber' earrings are. I suppose they might depict climbers or be made to wear whilst climbing, but they both seem unlikely.



:joyous: They're like dangly pierced earrings, but after they're in, you twist them upwards so they're "climbing" up the ears. Trivia bonus: They're also called "crawlers."


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 12, 2019)

Now I'm wondering if there's something to aromatherapy.


----------



## PiP (Oct 12, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> Now I'm wondering if there's something to aromatherapy.



I am going to try Lavender Oil


> For *sleep*.
> *Lavender* oil is a popular aromatherapy choice for *sleep* and relaxation. Several studies show using *lavender* oil for aromatherapy can improve *sleep* quality, including in people with *insomnia*, depression, and anxiety. Aromatherapy using *lavender* oil may also increase time spent in deep, slow-wave *sleep*.



Have you tried chamomile tea?


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 12, 2019)

I should try chamomile tea, too. I really could be doing more to try to correct the insomnia rather than just accepting it, come to think of it.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 12, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> I should try chamomile tea, too. I really could be doing more to try to correct the insomnia rather than just accepting it, come to think of it.


I would approach it more from the direction of cause than cure. For me it usually means I am not getting enough physical exercise for some reason. It was terrible when I broke my leg, but on the positive side I got a lot of writing done in the small hours with no-one to disturb me, you could just try and embrace it


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 12, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> I would approach it more from the direction of cause than cure. For me it usually means I am not getting enough physical exercise for some reason. It was terrible when I broke my leg, but on the positive side I got a lot of writing done in the small hours with no-one to disturb me, you could just try and embrace it



 :sulkiness:


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm on the way to drop off two pieces of jewelry for repair.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 31, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> I'm on the way to drop off two pieces of jewelry for repair.



Pray tell what is it you do to break these poor abused pieces?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 31, 2019)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Pray tell what is it you do to break these poor abused pieces?



It is probably something like the pin come off a brooch, but this did get my imagination going, did someone try and strangle her with her necklace, or did she simply forget that she was wearing the tiara and head the ball back? Perhaps the catch has gone on the poison ring through too much use, or did she forget to take off the bracelet before thrusting her hand in the glove to manipulate dangerous substances in the cabinet?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 31, 2019)

Olly Buckle said:


> It is probably something like the pin come off a brooch, but this did get my imagination going, did someone try and strangle her with her necklace, or did she simply forget that she was wearing the tiara and head the ball back? Perhaps the catch has gone on the poison ring through too much use, or did she forget to take off the bracelet before thrusting her hand in the glove to manipulate dangerous substances in the cabinet?



You worry me sometimes :smile: Shouldn’t you be gardening?


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 31, 2019)

ETA: My jewelry box is now, finally, lean and mean. I like and wear everything in it, and everything is in working order.


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 31, 2019)

What is y'all's favorite perfume?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 31, 2019)

Chanel No 5


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 31, 2019)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Chanel No 5



Ooh, can't go wrong with that classic!

My current favorites are Beyond Paradise by Estee' Lauder for summer and J'adore by Dior for winter. Or it was, until my cat swatted the J'adore bottle off the vanity and broke it. :/


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 31, 2019)

I too have a pair of dressing table cruising cats so all toiletries are kept safely in draws, this is best for perfumes anyway as excluding light keeps them fresher for longer.


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 31, 2019)

Whoopie-do, I get to pick my selections for my next Fabfitfun box. I'm going to get the fake fur throw for my elderly kitty cat, as one of my selections.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Ma'am (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm getting ready for my next round of DIY gel/lamp nails. I like the traditional reds, pinks and such much more than the newer crayon-box colors but don't want to get too outdated, either. So I settled on black, of all things. Apparently, black nail polish was in vogue in the 1930's, so there!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 9, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> I'm getting ready for my next round of DIY gel/lamp nails. I like the traditional reds, pinks and such much more than the newer crayon-box colors but don't want to get too outdated, either. So I settled on black, of all things. Apparently, black nail polish was in vogue in the 1930's, so there!



Have you got the matching goth outfit and black lipstick?


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 9, 2019)

Hey, I'm seeing it everywhere here lately, on older suburban women. Even Chanel is into it.


----------



## PiP (Nov 9, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> Anyone else tried the subscription beauty boxes?



I've not seen them advertised in the UK. They sound fun  that said, I don't have much time for beauty... I am beyond repair. A bit like a rusty old car. You can only fill and spray the bodywork so many times before it begins to sag.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 9, 2019)

PiP said:


> I've not seen them advertised in the UK. They sound fun  that said, I don't have much time for beauty... I am beyond repair. A bit like a rusty old car. You can only fill and spray the bodywork so many times before it begins to sag.



FabFitFun is in the UK! I think it's the best one because it has lots of choices and stuff like housewares and apparel, too. Oops, I shouldn't be trying to corrupt others. Anyway, I am beyond repair too but that's okay, it's fun to be delusional! 

https://fabfitfun.com/

ETA: If anyone does get it, be sure to google for a coupon code first because I think there usually is a decent discount for first boxes.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 9, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> FabFitFun is in the UK! I think it's the best one because it has lots of choices and stuff like housewares and apparel, too. Oops, I shouldn't be trying to corrupt others. Anyway, I am beyond repair too but that's okay, it's fun to be delusional!
> 
> https://fabfitfun.com/
> 
> ETA: If anyone does get it, be sure to google for a coupon code first because I think there usually is a decent discount for first boxes.



Face it ladies if all else fails perhaps putting the box over your head may be the only answer :angel: but l do hope not!


----------



## jamie65672 (Nov 9, 2019)

Have you tried any of the super stay lipsticks that different companies are putting out?  I tried the Maybelline superstay, which seemed to work well, but the shade I got was too dark.  Then tried wet n wild megalast lipstick, which does stay put better than regular lipstick, but only for a few hours.  When I get a little more money, going to get another tube of Maybelline, but a lighter color.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 9, 2019)

jamie65672 said:


> Have you tried any of the super stay lipsticks that different companies are putting out?  I tried the Maybelline superstay, which seemed to work well, but the shade I got was too dark.  Then tried wet n wild megalast lipstick, which does stay put better than regular lipstick, but only for a few hours.  When I get a little more money, going to get another tube of Maybelline, but a lighter color.



I have seen the ads but haven't tried them. They look just right to me though, decent price and long lasting.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 9, 2019)

Speaking of the subscription boxes, I just got my other one, BoxyCharm. 

It's less expensive than FabFitFun but monthly rather than quarterly and BoxyCharm _is_ beauty products only. This is month two of a three month subscription and I think I'll end after that. One can only use so much of that stuff. Also, I think it's aimed at a more young, faddish crowd. Both months have had eye palettes with wild colors, for ex. They're more vivid in real life than they look like in the photo below. (And here I thought Halloween was over).


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 10, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> Speaking of the subscription boxes, I just got my other one, BoxyCharm.
> 
> It's less expensive than FabFitFun but monthly rather than quarterly and BoxyCharm _is_ beauty products only. This is month two of a three month subscription and I think I'll end after that. One can only use so much of that stuff. Also, I think it's aimed at a more young, faddish crowd. Both months have had eye palettes with wild colors, for ex. They're more vivid in real life than they look like in the photo below. (And here I thought Halloween was over).
> 
> View attachment 24998



I think this collection of rather errr extreme colours illustrates my reluctance to subscribe. I think we more mature ladies 
have a pretty good idea of the colour palette that suits our eye colour and range of clothing hues we wear, the sets of 6 or more shades in one box rarely contain more than one l use, l don’t feel the need to look like a psychedelic panda now (come to think of it l never did)
 Try new shades by all means but make those choices yourself when something grabs your fancy not by (un)lucky dip, after all you wouldn’t buy clothes that way. On the plus side all those unused makeup items can be passed on as Christmas gifts to your (not so good) friends, tastefully packed in a pretty box with colourful tissue, hate to admit it but I’ve been guilty of this trick.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 10, 2019)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> I think this collection of rather errr extreme colours illustrates my reluctance to subscribe. I think we more mature ladies
> have a pretty good idea of the colour palette that suits our eye colour and range of clothing hues we wear, the sets of 6 or more shades in one box rarely contain more than one l use, l don’t feel the need to look like a psychedelic panda now (come to think of it l never did)
> Try new shades by all means but make those choices yourself when something grabs your fancy not by (un)lucky dip, after all you wouldn’t buy clothes that way. On the plus side all those unused makeup items can be passed on as Christmas gifts to your (not so good) friends, tastefully packed in a pretty box with colourful tissue, hate to admit it but I’ve been guilty of this trick.



LOL. Yay, my frenemy Christmas gifts have arrived!


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 10, 2019)

I tried to take a screen shot but it's just a mess. I'm especially interested to try the microneedling.


----------



## PiP (Nov 10, 2019)

> I'm especially interested to try the microneedling.



ouch ... the mind boggles!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2019)

Ahh... I look at these products and I think what could they be? Oh... that sort of explains it, mmm. 
And it's a 'girlie' thing. Right...
So there is still such? I wasn't sure, I mean , I guess I know, but they are saying all sorts of things like there is, and there isn't. Okay. 
Wife and her friend are currently working on a thing- it's a printer for finger nails. Computer images or ...? There will be people paying for that. Hopefully, a lot of them. 
I am a Martian(!) and Women is Venus.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 10, 2019)

PiP said:


> ouch ... the mind boggles!



 Or maybe I'll just be a pincushion face. :/


----------



## PiP (Nov 11, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> Or maybe I'll just be a pincushion face. :/


 Yep, LoL The only time I stick pins in my skin is to remove splinters.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 12, 2019)

PiP said:


> Yep, LoL The only time I stick pins in my skin is to remove splinters.



I certainly understand that.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh, my. It's here. I'm all a-twitter.


----------



## PiP (Nov 12, 2019)

Goodness, Ma'am. You put me to shame. When hubby was wheeling me round the shops today I saw a big cosmetics shop and thought of you ... there was so many products to choose from I gave up. I really must get myself in shape and make the effort. All this talk of beauty products is making me feel guilty


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 12, 2019)

LOL all this talk of beauty products is making me feel guilty too- for buying all of them!


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 12, 2019)

It is kind of a fun little lift though. I hope your wheelchair allows you to take a break when you need it and hopefully aid in a full recovery.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 12, 2019)

I've cancelled Boxycharm and got a 12 month subscription to Birchbox. With the yearly discount, it comes to $12 per box total. :encouragement:


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 13, 2019)

Had a look at the UK Birchbox info, found one item that might be best avoided but made me laugh.
 A plumping and hydrating lipstick in a shade called PRUNE!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 13, 2019)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Had a look at the UK Birchbox info, found one item that might be best avoided but made me laugh.
> A plumping and hydrating lipstick in a shade called PRUNE!



What next? Custard foundation?


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 13, 2019)

I have my new face on, trying out my update attempt for girls' night out.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 14, 2019)

'Girls' night out' always makes me smile, my missus also goes on them with the group of friends she made when they ran the primary school PTA twenty plus years ago, and they were 'mums' rather than 'girls' then.

'Girly thread' reminds me of the time the missus decided she wanted a fire and I was at work and had not left any logs split. Undaunted she got the felling axe, made the child stand back, and started swinging. Our daughter, who was about six or seven at the time looked at her and said, "Gosh Mum, you're so (Pause for thought) ... womanly!"


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 15, 2019)

I ordered a new purse from Macy's. I've started going with "vegan leather."


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 15, 2019)

Is it legal over there to skin and tan the hides of vegans?


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 15, 2019)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Is it legal over there to skin and tan the hides of vegans?



Well, some people over here would tell you it is required!


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 15, 2019)

I should really learn to sew instead of paying for things I'm only going to re-make anyway.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 18, 2019)

My winter FabFitFun box awaits at the post office! :geek:


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 19, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> My winter FabFitFun box awaits at the post office! :geek:



Do hope you enjoy your box, l found a blog of a young lady opening hers :icon_bounce: the first few minutes were spent enthusing over the amazing pink and blue cardboard BOX! followed by what she intended to do with it. I guess she still has some magic mushrooms left over from the last one.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 20, 2019)

Deleted.


----------



## escorial (Nov 20, 2019)

NHS has done research into penis sizes in the UK and concluded women prefer the bigger size...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 20, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> Aha! I was just talking to my husband today about what the attraction is with these silly subscription boxes. Well, I don't mean the "box" itself, though my cat does adore it. The stuff on the left is the Winter FabFitFun box and the stuff on the right is my "add ons," oops. But it is all pretty much everyday stuff, nothing you'd likely swoon over at the store. A sofa throw, a planner, a couple of divided serving dishes, soap, face masks, etc. We were discussing the consumer psychology behind it, because they are wildly popular over here lately. I thought it must just be the pampering of getting a big box of stuff, some of it surprises. Until you said "magic mushrooms." Yes, I think that is it. That are most likely involved somehow.
> 
> Now go order one so I'm not the only Naughty Nina around here!
> 
> ...



Strangely looking at the contents of your much anticipated box all l feel is sympathy,
followed by anger at the companies whose hype, ads and false promises of luxuries delivered to bring excitement are..........need l go on? 
Question, how much excitement did that ordinary looking collection of bits and bobs generate? 
Apart from the cat obviously, hope you lined it with that boring colourless throw.
Hasn’t everyone got more than enough divided serving dishes to see them out?
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
My answer to your need for surprise boxes, get all your like minded friends together plan a budget and decide a rota for buying a mixed box of treats for each other.
You can re-use that box if the cat has got bored with it.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
Well that’s a Brits view, l prefer to choose my own luxury items, while this may not be exciting it’s very satisfying.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2019)

E-man- They still smack you with a ruler over there?

The wife's enterprise has opened (a storefront). I invite all of you to fly to Santi-Monica an get your nails printed. Those boxes make me want to eat Japanese, which we have a lot of! Come to Santi-Monica, get your nails printed and then go eat Japanese. We sell (well, she) some... some sort of fantastic oils for $52. And there's lots of other unidentifiable but fantastic goodies as well! You will be even more fabulous! And I put up those shelves.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Nov 20, 2019)

Kevin said:


> E-man- They still smack you with a ruler over there?.



Only if you knock three times and ask for the Headmistress


----------



## escorial (Nov 20, 2019)

I thought about starting a mini matters support group but would not have the guts to do a tv debate were some stud says you either got it or not an I reply this is what we have to put up with..


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 20, 2019)

> My answer to your need for surprise boxes, get all your like minded friends together plan a budget and decide a rota for buying a mixed box of treats for each other.



Great Idea BlAR. Kevin's missus could promote the groups and provide a catalogue of potential goodies. If she could get feed back on what they bought from other sources she could create a list of stuff she might add to her stock.


----------



## Ma'am (Nov 25, 2019)

I seem to have no winter clothes somehow so I bought a couple of things at the store and a couple of things online. As always when I buy clothes, I wonder who the heck designs this stuff.


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 3, 2019)

So now I'm all updated with a little bit bolder eyeshadow accent shades and black fingernails, which don't even look strange since everyone else seems to have them, too.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 3, 2019)

The wife died long ago, my partner and I have been together for getting on forty years now, but we're not married. The other objection is that I have only seen her wear any make up once, at our daughter's wedding, I think she borrowed it from one of her friends. I always feel I am doubly lucky, I have a real woman, not a made up one, who is here because she wants to be, not because of a contract.

I did notice, however, that one of the gifts she has got for the younger daughter is a Birch box subscription for a couple of months. I think she was asked for it. Do they do them for men? Could be a huge new multi million dollar market there.


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 3, 2019)

Err... I am a real woman and want to be with my husband.


----------



## Dluuni (Dec 5, 2019)

I like being with my husband? And the "contract" helps in some legal senses. We've been together 11 years. Debated on divorcing and immediately remarrying just to get our names and forms of address consistent across all our official documents, as the old one still shows my husband's necronym and has "husband" and "wife" in the wrong places.
I feel like such a failure though sometimes, as I rarely use makeup anymore. Granted, that's part of my branding, but still!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 5, 2019)

Dear, dear Ollie.... what are we going to do with you.... "Real Women" DO wear make up.... and "Real Women" do not wear make up... but usually most "Real Women" LOOOOVE some kind of make up... or perfume.... or lotion... or bath and shower products... or jewelry or shoes and purses... my personal preference is to wear make up when ever I want to wear make up... but I feel like a "real woman" either way... my weakness is perfume and lotion and skin care products that claim to erase wrinkles and make you look younger... lol... I have bought EVERY kind of product that claims to erase wrinkles and fine lines... I try them for a week and quickly lose interest if I do not see immediate results.....


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm on a subscription box kick, obviously. Thinking about trying one of the clothes ones. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 6, 2019)

Sorry, it was a bit of a pun, a made up woman as opposed to a real woman, geddit.

Nothing really against some makeup, but everything in moderation. Women who use pancake foundation to hide wrinkles look daft to me. It worries me that some people are so dissatisfied with the way they are naturally that they will never let anyone see them that way, I'm sure they look alright really. Is it that they are hiding behind it?


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 6, 2019)

That is a good question, Mr. Ollie .... One thing that plays a big role in "The makeup industry, is TV... I think TV has given women the perception that women need to look a certain way to be attractive to the opposite sex... also there is the social "taboo" of women aging... most men want a young "super model" woman... TV ads are brutal about a woman aging... there are thousands of products to "fix" and hide the appearance of aging.... and if you notice, there are very few such products for men...


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 6, 2019)

I think there are two different perspectives to anything that hits on women's appearance. There's the light and fun perspective but also another perspective that is not light and fun. 

There can definitely be a huge element of misogyny. Many men who are the first to pathologize women who do anything beyond brushing their hair would automatically pass by a less physically attractive or less young looking woman in favor of a better, younger looking woman themselves. Men are still judged more as whole people, whereas women are too often judged as mere decorations. And the media and industries that profit promote it.

_However,_ sometimes women (and some men) just want to talk about clothes, hair, etc. on that light, nice fun level. I don't judge other women on what they do with it and don't accept it myself, either. I don't know if this thread will be of much interest here or not but either way is fine; there are other forums for other interests. 

But the threads that I've seen turn into _real _messes have been the diet threads. Yikes! And I think it's for the same reason. There's the perspective of hey let's chat about a shared interest. And then there's that other perspective, especially for people who have been mistreated over it. 

Personally, I just enjoy hearing about trends and beauty tips and other "girly" stuff. Some people don't and that's fine, too.


----------



## clark (Dec 7, 2019)

############DELETED#############QUITE INAPPROPRIATE################APOLOGIES


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 7, 2019)

One of my younger male friends once said to me "Of course I moisturise every day, I want to keep my skin nice." There may not be a great many Eddie Izzards, but cosmetics is no longer the female preserve it once was. On the other hand I remember a girl who was dismayed by the fact that she was getting lines on her face. I said something about how my face was covered in lines and she said "Oh, but they are laughter lines, they are alright." There is only one answer to that, "Keep smiling, because by the time you are fifty you will have the face you deserve." 
It strikes me that, well used, cosmetics should not disguise the unattractive aspects, but accentuate the attractive ones.


----------



## clark (Dec 7, 2019)

We have a definite advantage over the girls. We can grow our hair really long, then drape it artfully, somehow or other, to disguise all the forehead lines, then grow  very full beards to cover cheeks and around-the mouth and down the neck. There we are--just two eyes peeping out of a forest of concealment. Then, of course, you have to ask. . .what (or who) am I hiding from?
If you even _think _of answering myself then get into therapy right away, or get Olly to laugh you out of such a dangerous path. . . . .


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 7, 2019)

Welp, this thread hasn't gone how I had hoped but that's okay, no biggie.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 7, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> Welp, this thread hasn't gone how I had hoped but that's okay, no biggie.





I am truly sorry, Ma'am   ... This is a cool thread and I am sorry for my part in derailing it.... to get back on track, I love this perfume I found, it has dried flowers in oil... which makes a light , delicate perfume...and it lasts a long time...


----------



## Ma'am (Dec 7, 2019)

No apology necessary, Firemajic, you didn't derail anything. I think there just might not be much interest, which is fine.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyway it would be a bit boring if you could anticipate everything, variety is the spice of life.

That perfume sounds like a nice idea fire. Do you know what sort of oil they use for the base? It must be something pretty light and unscented.


----------



## PiP (Dec 8, 2019)

the mirror does lie! I have a couple of pairs of brand new trousers which are now too small. I looked in the mirror and thought, ah my friend x is about the same size as me (aka podgy), I'll see if she would like them. I duly offered her the trousers and she gratefully accepted. Two weeks later the trousers were returned: Sorry, Carole, but they swamped me. Erm ... 

BTW, have you looked at the blokey thread? We may be discussing wrinkles, face creams etc, but guess what they are discussing? LoL


----------

